# Feeding Logistics...



## Damo 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all.

Just got my rbp's in the tank and altho they are only juveniles,im wanting to prepare for their diet once they get bigger. I was just curious as to how you guys store the seafood etc for your piranha?

I was guessing at just freezing bulk buy raw king prawns, white fish etc etc , and getting out a portion at a time, letting it thaw in the refrigerator and then feeding later n in the day.

Is that pretty much the done thing or do you guys have other methods of storing food for them?


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

I have recently been freezing raw shrimp for my larger piranhas. During each meal, I feed them about a quarter pound of shimp in which they massacre. I've done catfish fillets, but those take much longer to unthaw, so you just take them out of the freezer and leave them in the refrigerator for about 20 hours.


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

i put my shrimp and tilapia in the freezer, then take how much i want to feed out to thaw about 5 hours before actually feeding them.. then i'll but it on a bowl of hot water for 10mins right before i feed


----------

